# Oppinions on equipment for a begginer rider



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Pretty much any board is going to work for you being that you are a beginner. You decide what type of riding you like to do, not your board. Some boards are better suited for a style of riding than others, but they all work with the same principals. The Circuit should be fine for you. 

The EVO would be better for you if you like jibbing a lot. The SL is more of an all mountain park board. It sounds like neither of them are what you need at the moment.

No opinions on the Flux bindings. They seem well made, I just have no experience with them.


----------

